# table-layout:fixed in verschiedenen Browsern



## Xaicon (24. Oktober 2004)

nabend zusammen,

Da "table-layout:fixed" und "word-wrap:break-word" ja anscheinend von Firefox (0.9.1), Mozilla (1.7), Netscape (7.1) und Opera (6.05) nicht ordentlich interpretiert werden, bräuchte ich eine Alternative, um überbreite Zelleninhalte abzuschneiden oder umzubrechen. 
(Mal eine Sache die der IE besser als andere Browser kann )

Hat da jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Gumbo (24. Oktober 2004)

Wieso arbeitest du überhaupt mit Tabellen, oder besser gesagt: Sind Tabellen dort wirklich notewendig?


----------



## Xaicon (24. Oktober 2004)

Das Layout habe ich aus verschachtelten Tabellen erstellt, in denen sich die Grafiken und der Content befindet. Da der Content an gewissen Stellen aus einer Datenbank gelesen wird, welche wiederum der User befüllt, ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, dass zu lange Zeichenfolgen ausgegeben werden, die das Layout "sprengen". 
Ich könnte zwar, an diesen Stellen, auch DIVs verwenden, aber damit löst sich mein Problem nicht, da diese das gleiche "Symptom" aufzeigen...


----------



## Bubblez (25. Oktober 2004)

wenn du in dein tabellenlayout divs einbindest und denen eine feste breite gibst, kannst du mit:
overflow: hidden; oder eben overflow: visible; 
den "übergrossen" inhalt abschneiden.

was die umbrüche betrift, da hilft dir http://www.css4you.de/white-space.html evtl. weiter.

cU bubblez
http://www.webrama.de GameServer-Hosting


----------

